
Ask HN: Anyone interested in hosted url shortener for custom domain? - hackerhasid
I wanted a url shortener for my custom domain but surprisingly couldn&#x27;t find a great hosted option that wasn&#x27;t phenomenally expensive. So I built one using AWS (S3 serves the redirects). Easy to use and no maintenance required.<p>Anyone interested? (if so I&#x27;ll put it on a domain and make it publicly available)
======
runnr_az
For what it's worth, any domain registered at GoDaddy can be used free as a
URL shortener:
[https://shortener.godaddy.com/](https://shortener.godaddy.com/)

~~~
hackerhasid
they have an arbitrary (and low) max on shortened urls. i believe it's 5000
:-(

